# Any Tips For Building Model Ships???



## SeaShipDev (May 17, 2008)

G'day Everyone!

Does anyone have any tips for building model ships? I am planning to build a model panamax bulker, something like POS Courage.

The last one I made sunk

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=825200

Thanks


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Shipbuilding*

Hi SeaShipDev,

Before taking a new model out into the wild blue yonder use the testing tank that is fitted to all houses...the bath.

Have a look on Ebay or similar for a fibreglas hull. Or perhaps a model shop in England or USA?

Everytime you drill a hole in the hull put plenty of epoxy around the fitting from the inside.

If you need any help let me know.

Regards


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

I thought it was the ship in the photo that sank.

Rickles has given you the best advice you can get. If you are new to model ships then a fibreglass hull is a great way to start.
Once you have decided what ship and have your hull make any cuts required for trimming the hull along the deck. Insert some wood inside to maintain the hulls integrity and you are free to install motors, shaft etc. But as Rickles said, test it in the bath after every cut has been made and equipment installed. That way you can rectify any problems you may incur.
There are some great hulls on the market but you may just struggle to get a Panamax. You may have to pick a more well known ship to get started and build your own Panamax when you are more used to building.
Don


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Sea Ship Dev
Had a look through some suppliers and found one which may fit your needs but will also bring some problems.
Deans Marine (They have a web site) in England, have a nice model hull on their list. It is listed as a bulk carrier which seems to be moulded for a single engine and has a bulb. bow. This could be what you need but it is listed as 70 inches long with 12 inch beam.
This is perhaps to big for you for a first model, as it creates its own problems with ballast, motor, batteries ( which help the ballast ). Major points are transport and weight for getting it in and out the pond.
Worth you having a look though as its about the nearest you will get to what you wanted.
Sirmar make a model hull of the Rover class RFAs and that is a very nice hull, not what you wanted but you could modify it to suit.
Hope this helps
Don


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

*model boats*

Hi sea shipdev from the shaky isles. My personal belief is that you should start off with a kit. Get the cheapest, easiest one you can find and get it on the water as quick as you can while you've given yourself a feel for building. I only ever scratch build. The last one is a six and a half foot banks schooner for two channel radio. I'm still trying to figure out how to get its' bum wet!The one before that was a four footer and is a great sailer. Just got carried away I guess with the big one. See pictures in model ships ships nostalgia under jg grant Regards Ronnie


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Sea ship Dev, talk with the guy's on these sites..they are a wealth of information. I always learn something from them.
http://www.modelboatmayhem.co.uk/forum/index.php#22
http://www.rcgroups.com/scale-boats-55/


----------



## ZZ56 (Feb 10, 2008)

Don Matheson said:


> Sea Ship Dev
> Had a look through some suppliers and found one which may fit your needs but will also bring some problems.
> Deans Marine (They have a web site) in England, have a nice model hull on their list. It is listed as a bulk carrier which seems to be moulded for a single engine and has a bulb. bow. This could be what you need but it is listed as 70 inches long with 12 inch beam.
> This is perhaps to big for you for a first model, as it creates its own problems with ballast, motor, batteries ( which help the ballast ). Major points are transport and weight for getting it in and out the pond.
> Worth you having a look though as its about the nearest you will get to what you wanted.


Don,

Which kit is this? I recall only the two general cargo ships, one tanker and one container ship from Deans, and nothing that large. Am i not getting their full website catalog? 

SeaShipDev,

Don's quite right, size is a major reason why more merchant ships aren't kitted. If you are going with 1/96 scale, a fairly 'small' scale, you end up with a vessel nearly ten feet by fourteen inches. Go to a scale of 1/350, you get a more manageable model but incredibly fiddly details. 

If you are going for a large model, it behooves you to think about incorporating a watertight hold that can either free flood, or with pumps to fill and empty it. Otherwise, you'll need a small crane or drydock to lift it out of the water, and all that ballast will cause stress on the hull when it is sitting on a stand out of water.


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

ZZ In the Deans Marines catalogue there quite a few cargo ships nostly of the small container/ferry type but with a couple of liberty ships. There is however a company called Mouldeans on the website and if you open that there are a couple of hulls for gas carriers and bulkers. There is also a hull for a McAndrews reefer
If you cant find it give me a pm and I will send you the sir=te address.
Don


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

*model hulls*

I finally found the website I was looking for.

http://www.modelsbydesign.co.uk/news.aspx

Click 'Our Boats' and just scroll down a wee bit.

Regards


----------



## ZZ56 (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks Don, i found it! Neat stuff.


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

ZZ Have you checked the site mentioned by Rickles, Ships by Design. I am sure these are the hulls by Kingston Mouldings and they are excellent. I have a couple of them myself Flying Drake, Sygnus 38 which is a lovely pond boat, I also have, as yet unstarted Schnellboat ( will do it with three motors ) Friends have the Clan Ross and the Chant. These are all very good hulls which I have seen and built some of them. Next on my building list would be the Radience which was done I think by our own Jim Pottinger. Others on the to do list would be the Mexican patrol boat Azteca as I saw some of them being built and met some of the crew, and the most beautiful tug ever Walraadt Woltemade. 
These models on the to do list together with my model figure painting should keep me busy modeling till four years after I die. Busy future indeed. 

Don


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi SeaShipDev,
Have you gained any ideas from the above?
Bob


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

*More hulls*

Found this on the Internet:

Bulkcarrier (Hull)[530]
http://deansmarine.co.uk/shop/product_info.php/cPath/26_33/products_id/567.
Regards


----------



## SeaShipDev (May 17, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the ideas and tips!

i've learned quite a bit!


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

SSD you may have learned quite a bit but have you decided on anything yet. If you do let us know as there are plenty of chaps on here only to willing to offer advice and help.
Hope the posts and information set you on the path of "non sinking" ships.
Don


----------

